# Car plug season I guess!



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

For the life of me, I have not a clue what you just said.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> For the life of me, I have not a clue what you just said.



E's Canadian, eh!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> E's Canadian, eh!


 My Canadianese is a touch rusty. Hows about a little help.:laughing:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I know. I don't even want to read it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I doing about! but I've it chance enough place, you'll know!!!

Pictures) I've the so leave pretty got one. Picture: but in weathe to the to therproofing a ***** thread it's a that white pretty got know fun!!!

Anyway, I the hole I me:

This perfect, than it better was been replace, you live in weathe the bottom heads
lockring.

Now, I have bottom heck i"m tape? Maybe to the head threal well, and not if you have place the hope you und

So basically, I want to that's and?

I should by lockring a nice


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I doing about! but I've it chance enough place, you'll know!!!
> 
> Pictures) I've the so leave pretty got one. Picture: but in weathe to the to therproofing a ***** thread it's a that white pretty got know fun!!!
> 
> ...


:blink:

What the f**k?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like the doobie kicked in.....


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I doing about! but I've it chance enough place, you'll know!!!
> 
> Pictures) I've the so leave pretty got one. Picture: but in weathe to the to therproofing a ***** thread it's a that white pretty got know fun!!!
> 
> ...


 A double dose of Preperation H and two shots of old crow and that rash should clear up in a day or two.


----------



## sfeyelectric (Dec 31, 2010)

From what i could make out of it, these people are hiring him to fix what a hack did, and he is wanting to know how to better hack it.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

sfeyelectric said:


> From what i could make out of it, these people are hiring him to fix what a hack did, and he is wanting to know how to better hack it.


Exactly! They used 2" rigid conduit with lock rings, and I don't know how to watertight it without using a threader and such. So I'm gonna scab it. I've pretty well decided on using duct seal on the lock ring.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Okay got it done. Check it out:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

The original top head's receptacles weren't grounded; that is to say, the receptacle didn't have a ground attached to the ground screw. Now they do!!!!

Too bad I didn't have the white numbers.

I duct sealed the hole I made.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

You can't use plumbers tape (Teflon) because you eliminate the grounding from the threads. You could probably use something like STL, which is a lubricant for AL conduit. Or maybe the pipe dope the gas fitters use.
As I see it, the previous installer used the locknut to lock the units in place for the orientation that he wanted for the boxes. 
One of the things we have used in the past is a T&B sealing ring (2 in is a 5307) to allow the locknut to do its job.And they work pretty good
At least this looks like an emergency repair. Always hated it when I got a call to repair the plugs that have been broken since last winter - and now is -40c and they realize they need them duh!


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

If I understand you right - the previous installer used double locknuts to attach the upper box to the lower box, because there was a hub only on the bottom of each box. Replace the double locknuts with a 2" Meyers Hub. This will give you a sealed conduit entry into the top of the lower box.


----------

